# iPad mouillé



## Loup_Fenrir (9 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

alors que j'étais à l'extérieur avec l'iPad dans mon sac à dos il s'est mis à pleuvoir fortement.
Mon iPad a été mouillé.
ensuite il était un peu lent. Je l'ai donc éteint. Je ne parvenais pas à le rallumer. En le rebranchant sur secteur, l'iPad redémarrait mais restait bloqué sur la pomme puis s'éteignait...
Maintenant il ne s'allume plus du tout, meme sur secteur...

J'ai lu sur le net que des gens parvenait à récupérer leur iPad meme apres une immersion totale dans l'eau. j'ai essayé le truc du riz pendant 3 jours mais ça ne change rien.

pourriez vous m'aider?
Si je dois aller dans un Apple Store, que me conseillez vous de dire ?
L'iPad n'est plus sous garantie depuis 3 semaines...

Cordialement


----------



## subsole (10 Avril 2013)

Loup_Fenrir a dit:


> B
> Si je dois aller dans un Apple Store, que me conseillez vous de dire ?
> L'iPad n'est plus sous garantie depuis 3 semaines...


 Bonjour,
Dis la vérité, les iPad/iPhone/Mac sont bardés capteurs d'humidité qui changent de couleur lorsque la machine est exposée à l'eau.
Pour la garantie console-toi, elle ne couvre pas les bains (lorsque les capteurs d'humidité ont tourné pas de garantie)


----------



## Loup_Fenrir (10 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse.
J'avais lu quelque part que ces capteurs n'étaient pas très fiables et donc qu'Apple ne pouvait plus se baser dessus. Mais bon vu que c'est plus sous garantie, autant être franc.

Quelqu'un aurait il une idée ? (excepté l'amener à l'Apple Store ?)
J'ai lu sur le net que quand il prend l'eau, un des gros risques est un court jus de la carte mère. Que ce passe t il si ce court jus a lieu ? L'iPad est il mort ?


----------



## Loup_Fenrir (5 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Petite mise à jour concernant mon soucis...
Je l'ai montré à l'Apple Store. Il y a des traces d'oxydation au niveau de du branchement du cable de rechargement.
L'iPad ne s'allumant plus le genius de l'Apple Store me dit qu'il est mort et qu'au mieux ils me le reprennent et me vende le même modèle pour 300 euros.
Sur le coup j'ai dit que j'allais réfléchir.

Et là aujourd'hui surprise : mon iPad montre un signe de vie!
Il affiche un symbole disant que la batterie est vide et qu'il faut le charger. Cependant j'ai beau le laisser branché il ne se recharge plus. Y a t-il quelque chose à faire ? J'aimerais tellement qu'il remarche...


----------

